# Hello to all, from Southwest WA



## Narsil (Jul 3, 2007)

just here to say hello to everyone here on this forum.  Im 18 and always had an interest in martial arts since i was around 4(i religiously watched the original power rangers because it was on nearly everyday, and it was martial arts) But anyway i finally realized my dream of actually learning a martial art, HRD.  Let me tell you its the best thing ive ever experienced my first couple weeks.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 3, 2007)

Heh heh heh.

Welcome to MartialTalk, Narsil.  Glad you found us!  Take a moment to read the rules and have a look around.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Rabu (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome in!

Enjoy your learning!  Congratulations on starting your practice!

Best regards,

Rob


----------



## Drac (Jul 3, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello, welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 3, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Hawke (Jul 3, 2007)

Greetings Narsil,

Welcome to MT.

Cheers.


----------



## black heart (Jul 3, 2007)

welcome and enjou your journey


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT. I hope we can help you!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  Great to see you have realised a long time dream.  I hope it rewards you as it has so many of us.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 9, 2007)

welcome, narsil

whereabouts in sw washington?  there's a lot of mters from the portland area.


----------



## Narsil (Jul 13, 2007)

i consider battle ground my "main" base of operations, as in i do most of my stuff there. but i live way out in yacolt and train with Carmen Gallino and Marc Caughie, if your familiar with those names.  In fact Shesula is one of the instructors at the dojang.

and if you read this ma'am, the back muscles in my upper leg still hurt, but in a good way.  The only time they've come close to hurting this bad was the first day of football practice, 7th grade, but today they hurt even worse, which is almost enjoyable.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 13, 2007)

Narsil said:


> i consider battle ground my "main" base of operations, as in i do most of my stuff there. but i live way out in yacolt and train with Carmen Gallino and Marc Caughie, if your familiar with those names.  In fact Shesula is one of the instructors at the dojang.
> 
> and if you read this ma'am, the back muscles in my upper leg still hurt, but in a good way.  The only time they've come close to hurting this bad was the first day of football practice, 7th grade, but today they hurt even worse, which is almost enjoyable.


:lol2:

You'll learn to love that.  

Last night was GREAT! _That's_ the kind of class we used to hold 3 times per week, every week.  Just remember this:  You have already demonstrated you can get through that.  You did *very* well for a beginner last night.  You have learned some drills to practice and you'll keep going a little longer each time.  Don't try to last as long as people who've been doing it for years, this is YOUR journey.  Train for YOUR needs and try new things, stretch yourself a little bit.

Some advice for the muscles - HOT BATHS - if you have access to a sauna or a jacuzzi, make use of them today and tomorrow.  Massage those sore muscles A LOT, deeply.  Invest in some Tiger Balm.  If you wind up with some lactic acid buildup anyway ... and this is the most important thing ... keep your legs moving!  Not as vigorously as you did last night, but do push to stretch and use them a little.  Work through the lactic acid buildup pain - you'll get through it sooner and with less muscle damage.  It will hurt like hell, but trust me, it will feel better.

Enjoy!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Narsil


----------



## Pedro Gouveia (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!!!


----------



## Tswolfman (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk!!


----------



## airdawg (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 1, 2007)

Ave.
As Bushidomartialarts mentioned, there's a bunch of us in the Portland metro area (and some wierd chick from southwest WA  ). I hope we meet in person some time.


----------

